# Kribs and Yellow Lab



## stevezx2002 (Jul 21, 2009)

Right now I have a 37gal with 3 yellow labs that are 1.5-2" and 4 tigar barbs, but my LFS just got in some kribs that are about 1.5". I really dislike the tigar barbs and would like to trade them in on some of the kribs, maby 2-6 of them. 
Would this be an ok mix? I will beupgrading to a 75gal soon.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi normally kribs and yellow labs have not to be kept together due to their differents needs in water parameters to feel fine.
xris


----------



## E_Unit79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I am green to this hobby (have had cichlids about 4 months), I have currently a 30 gal with the following fish 1 rainbow shark, 1 Firemouth Meeki, 1 Convict, 1 Geophagus Steindacheri, 2 Kribs (1M & 1F), 1 Yellow Lab, and 1 Acei. They are all under 2.5" right now and I have plans to upgrade to a 55 or 75 gal. I know that all these have different water parameters but it is wierd because all is well. This not to say that I could potentially will have problems in the future. I have read that the Kribs are usually accustomed to softer water, whereas the Yellow Lab is more hard water. My tank is a hard water tank. If I am not mistaken though the Kribs that I bought from the LFS were in a tank with hard water. This is my experience thus far but like I said I am green and in no way shape or form an expert or even a novice.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Most kribs that are available in the North American hobby have been bred in water that is quite a bit harder than what they would occur naturally in. Water parameter wise, it shouldn't be too much of an issue, as long as your water isn't very hard, with a ph of above 8.0.

Having said that, they have conflicting spawning and territorial needs. Kribs can be a fantastic fish, with great parenting skills, herding their fry around a tank. The Labs are likely to be too tough for the kribs to defend against, and will raid the spawn site, leaving the parents dejected. If you really want kribs, and to keep them well, I would recommend keeping them in the 37 gallon, and buying the larger tank for some Malawian cichlids.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

I have 2 kribs(M/F) with 2 M/F yellow labs and they get along fine!


----------

